# Daddy2b's Nursery Project! ****JANUARY 2012 UPDATE****



## daddy2b

***********************************************************************************
*Links to Updates:*

1st UPDATE 6th FEBRUARY 2011 - *WALLS PAINTED *

2nd UPDATE 8th FEBRUARY 2011 - *CARPET, CURTAIN, BORDER, WINDOW SORTED! *

3rd UPDATE 18th FEBRUARY 2011 - *MOSES BASKET BOUGHT & LIGHT SWITCH SORTED!*

4th Update 5th MARCH 2011 - *FURNITURE BUILT! COT MOBILE ADDED!*

5th Update 14th MARCH 2011 - *20 WEEK SCAN! WE KNOW THE SEX OF THE BABY!*

6th Update 22nd March 2011 - *TOYS & STUFF NOW BOUGHT!*

 7th Update 27th April 2011 -* CUSTOM PICTURES HUNG UP!*

8th Update 14th May 2011 - *SHELVES UP, CHAIR BOUGHT AND NAPPY STACKER UP! *

_*9th Update - 24th JUNE 2011 - BABY HAS ARRIVED! FIVE WEEKS EARLY! *__*

10th Mini Update - 3rd July 2011 - Picture of tiny baby!

 11th Update 17th JAN 2012 - LITTLE MAN IS DOING GREAT CUSTOM PICTURES HUNG UP!
*_ 
***********************************************************************************

*OPENING POST: *

Hi, 

I thought I'd keep a log of sorting out our nursery. :happydance: And where better than right here on B&B! Bit of a mission as I've NEVER painted a thing in my life nor done much DIY!!! :headspin:

I've attached our floorplan and a picture of the back of the house. The nursery is above the conservatory! 

It's a bit of a dumping ground at present so I need to sort: 



Cleaning it
Painting the walls (they are pale blue at the mo from previous owners)
Buy all the stuff (wife like Jungle Chums from Babies'r'Us)
Sort out furniture/build it etc
Decorate

And I'm sure there's much more to do! :ninja:

To make it affordable we've decided to do it in bits. :winkwink:

Hope you enjoy :happydance:

Floorplan
https://i54.tinypic.com/27yo47m.jpg

Picture of the house from the back garden
https://i56.tinypic.com/sy7edv.jpg

I painted variations of yellow on the wall. Wife went for Lemon Pie (far left)
https://i53.tinypic.com/308jqtc.jpg

View to back garden. The room is a bit of a dumping ground at the mo. 
https://i54.tinypic.com/2wdvqjc.jpg


----------



## SIEGAL

lovely...I am sure your wife is so pleased with the "manliness" of a building project


----------



## daddy2b

SIEGAL said:


> lovely...I am sure your wife is so pleased with the "manliness" of a building project

Thanks! At least I'm good for one thing! Well maybe two as the credit card is getting some serious bashing :wacko:


----------



## sailing_girl

You are amazing!!! I am so impressed with what you're doing!


----------



## MissRoxie

Good start, will be watching for updates! :thumbup:


----------



## Freya

Fantastic! Lovely bright yellow colour too, we chose a similar colour for dd even though we knew we were having a girl.

Doing up the nursery makes it suddenly very real doesn't it? Exciting times ahead. Looking forward to seeing your progress xx


----------



## daddy2b

Just bought the Fern furniture set from Mommas and Papas :happydance:

Although cash is now seriously running low! :wacko:

https://i54.tinypic.com/14skrkn.jpg

Baby arrive end of July (hopefully) so we're thinking getting this nursery done by Easter.... or is that too soon?


----------



## chelleyve

Any chance you could share tips with my OH lol... He has made a good start but now has to wait for us to afford a plasterer (wall crumbled when he stripped wallpaper - due to stupidity of previous owners!) 

Looking forward to seeing your end results!


----------



## Gwizz

Nope not too soon! Looking fab!


----------



## ames_x

Oh it looks fab so far! I love that furniture, I made my OH buy the furniture from Mamas and Papas. Oh did he have a heart attack when he got to the till :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

Ours is from mamas and papas - we got it second hand off friends and looks brand new so it really does last for the price :D


----------



## Rydia

What a pretty yellow (my DS's room is yellow too) and the furniture is really nice :) Your nursey will look great when its done, cannot wait to see your progress.


----------



## daddy2b

Yes I DREAD going up to the till! :wacko:

The wife's in charge of decor and picking all the bits, I'm in charge of paying and constructing. :dohh:

Oh and I wouldn't offer any advice on DIY! I'm hopeless! :dohh:


----------



## sarahchops86

lovely! I dont think easter is too soon to have it all done! I'm sure your wife will think of more things to keep you busy till baby comes!


----------



## raisin

Looking Fab! Can't wait to see finished nursery. :baby:


----------



## Lea8198

What a great idea. I'll pop in to check on progress every now and again. It's looking good so far :)


----------



## CandyApple19

*thumbs up*


----------



## alparen

Your nursey is looking lovely! I love the bright yellow! I say if you get it done by Easter that's awesome. My hubby and I were doing ours in bits to to keep it affordable. Not realistic to buy it all at once! Awesome job so far!


----------



## v2007

I am loving the facts the Dads and Dads to be are posting more. 

Loving the nursery. 

V xxx


----------



## Mrs.Cullen

Loving it. When can we see more progress :) im very excited to see the finished result :)
xx


----------



## daddy2b

Expect an update Saturday evening :)


----------



## MissRoxie

Oooh whats in store then? :)


----------



## Lea8198

Yay! Look forward to it!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Gorgeous so far, love the yellow! Well done you xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

WOW! Very nice and love the bright yellow you are using. I have two children + one on the way and live in a 2 bedroom house, so will need to move soon. I'm so looking forward to decorating their bedrooms. The hubby isn't keen on it though lol. Your wife must be very pleased! :)


----------



## danimarie

looking good, and i love the furniture


----------



## FirstBean

Looking fab Ollies nursery is also that colour yellow and have the same furniture


----------



## xSamanthax

Wow its looking great so far, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## barrowland

lovely :) i wish i had a giant room for a nursery but i dont im so jelouse of everyone who does lol but il get one soon
i love the colour idea of yellow but im a bit of a novice i couldnt tell the difference between the different shades but i think thats just me being stupid :) good luck with the whole thing i hope it goes how you want it to and no hiccups :)


----------



## daddy2b

Sorry there's been no update today but we've been out shopping for a pram! 

I fully intend to do a days work on it tomorrow :)


----------



## Supermaiden

Brilliant! Cant wait to see the updates as you go. I wondered when to start our nursery and I guess its not too early to start! going to have to clear first though - junk room!
That looks like a massive room for the nursery, will be loads of fun in there I bet. Love the furniture too.


----------



## daddy2b

*ALL WALLS NOW PAINTED!*

View out to the garden. The yellow looks a lot deeper here in picture but it's much lighter in real life :thumbup:

We also got a Jungle Chums light shade but all that detail gets added at the end :flower:

https://i56.tinypic.com/90p1kn.jpg

The door to the hallway 

https://i52.tinypic.com/1z5n6f4.jpg

We're blessed to have a nice big nursery for the midget but it didn't come easy - we worked really hard :winkwink:

https://i55.tinypic.com/fcqrt2.jpg

Next thing to do is to put the Jungle Chums border up and fix the furniture when it arrives! We both work full time so I'm doing it very gradually! 

https://i51.tinypic.com/35ib2tg.jpg

Keep checking in for updates :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

good effort. we left ours til the last minute last time and DS came 2 weeks early! While we were in hospital, DH was at home putting up the border and the curtains!


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup:


----------



## SugarFairy

Good start :thumbup:


----------



## xSamanthax

Its looking fantastic! great job, i love the yellow :thumbup:


----------



## MissRoxie

Looking good, lovely colour. Whats next, floor? You gonna build the furniture soon?? Keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## daddy2b

MissRoxie said:


> Looking good, lovely colour. Whats next, floor? You gonna build the furniture soon?? Keep it up :thumbup:

Gonna put up the wall border, curtain rail, curtain and lampshade :thumbup:


----------



## prettykitty

awwww its looking fab! x


----------



## Weeplin

It's looking great, lovely and bright. I like the jungle chums border.


----------



## daddy2b

Weeplin said:


> It's looking great, lovely and bright. I like the jungle chums border.

An absolute mission to get up!


----------



## daddy2b

*Carpet, border, curtain & window DONE!* :happydance:

https://i55.tinypic.com/2ykny83.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2ij6n7k.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/30dcc9s.jpg

Getting there! Furniture next over the coming week :flower:


----------



## Gwizz

Oh thats lovely :D - think im falling in love with you - my fella needs a right kick lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## daddy2b

^ :blush:


----------



## MissRoxie

Wow looks lovely, come do mine next? :haha:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Looks brilliant, and your house is lovely :mrgreen:

I really want to a nursery but we don't have a spare bedroom unfortunately :nope: Mind you, my OH is not really the DIY type so I dread to think what it would have ended up like anyway lol.


----------



## daddy2b

Hi I'm Louise said:


> Looks brilliant, and your house is lovely :mrgreen:
> 
> I really want to a nursery but we don't have a spare bedroom unfortunately :nope: Mind you, my OH is not really the DIY type so I dread to think what it would have ended up like anyway lol.

I hope you get everything you want one day and good luck with your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## xSamanthax

Oh wow it's looking fantastic, i love it!


----------



## SugarFairy

Aw so cute :flower:
I wish my man would decorate our nursery! I'll still be doing it by myself when I'm the size of a house lol


----------



## Nanaki

Love it, daddy2b! The yellow colour is so lovely! Hope you will have a beautiful room once your baby is here with you and show the baby the room. Xxx


----------



## lucy_x

Fantastic!

Btw, Im now stlaking this:blush:

i NEED to see it finished:thumbup:


----------



## SP1306

Looks great...looking forward to watching the developments!!

xx


----------



## Leanne09

The room looks fabulous! We have started de cluttering our spare room. I want it ready to paint after our 20 week scan so the painting of pink/blue can begin!!


----------



## weeli_excited

well done on the nursery it going to look soooooooo cute xx


----------



## FirstBean

Looking great.


----------



## Jess812

this is a great idea & looking great!

cannot wait to see when all furniture is in too :happydance:

Cannot wait to decorate spare room for our LO, may do a nursery project too ;)


----------



## xgem27x

Looks so good :) That is one very very lucky baby xxx


----------



## daddy2b

Oh no I lost my Mammas and Pappas receipt for the furniture :wacko: and I want it delivered soon :nope:


----------



## tessica123

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## jocelynmarie

It looks so great! I LOVE the color!! Can't wait to see it all finished!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Wow the nursery is looking amazing! It already looks so cosy. Fantastic job x


----------



## Sparklegirl

IM STALKING THIS THREAD!!! :thumbup: 
My husband wants to do the nursey too 1day :dohh:, i will show him this :thumbup:


----------



## daddy2b

Sparklegirl said:


> IM STALKING THIS THREAD!!! :thumbup:
> My husband wants to do the nursey too 1day :dohh:, i will show him this :thumbup:

Love the avatar! :laugh2:


----------



## plumsugar

wow the nursery looks fab.


----------



## Sarahkka

Great job!
I love the paint colour - so cheerful and sunny. :)


----------



## CRWx

wow :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Great job!! What a wonderful Daddy you are. :)


----------



## daddy2b

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Great job!! *What a wonderful Daddy you are.* :)

:blush: I hope so :blush:


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

looks amazing would you lke to come an do my lil boys room for aswell pls your goin to be a brillant daddy xx


----------



## firstprincess

This is lovely! We chose yellow for Megan with a animals theme, now its changing to in the night garden. xxx


----------



## Lea8198

It's looking beautiful! I love it :)


----------



## TandJ

All I can say is...BRAVO!!! :happydance: Soooo nice to see men so involved! My husband hates doing baby stuff and we dont even have one yet haha, he will surely leave it all to me:dohh: The nursery looks fantastic!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mumtobe01

Looks great!! :thumbup:


----------



## daddy2b

*VERY SMALL UPDATE! LIGHT SWITCH SORTED & MOSES BASKET BOUGHT!*

Found this wonderful sticker for the light switch! And we've also bought the Jungle Chums Moses Basket! 

https://i55.tinypic.com/9qjymv.jpg

The lightswitch is awesome! 

https://i55.tinypic.com/24fad91.jpg

***********************************************************************************
*Links to Other Updates:*

1st UPDATE 6th FEBRUARY 2011 - *WALLS PAINTED *

2nd UPDATE 8th FEBRUARY 2011 - *CARPET, CURTAIN, BORDER, WINDOW SORTED! *

***********************************************************************************


----------



## cucumber

Looking Great :thumbup: 

Love the light switch sticker too 

Suppose I'd better start on ours soon!


----------



## 323laura

i dont know why but my computer wont load your photos. i can only see the yellow colours, back of your house and the furniture. i'll have to see if they work on my partners computer...but im sure it looks great. we have the fern collection in our nursery and its lovely.


----------



## SarahC82

The nursery is amazing - you have done such a brilliant job. :thumbup:

Hubby wants to get started on ours, but we are still really nervous and will probably end up doing it right at the last min!


----------



## daddy2b

Thanks! Phoned up Mammas and Pappas today to enquire as to where our Fern furniture was. They said that they were still awaiting payment :dohh:

Thought it was all sorted so have been waiting for nearly to weeks :dohh:

Should be with us soon :happydance:

After the Fisherprice Rainforest Mobile too :happydance:


----------



## weeli_excited

im jelous love the room .xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Its looking fantastic, i really do love the theme and colours


----------



## FirstBean

The room is great its a lot like Ollies he was in the Jungle chums moses basket and also have the rainforest mobile which Ollie loves so hope your baby does too. I am really jealous of the light switch sticker though it looks great.


----------



## daddy2b

Mammas and Papas say the furniture within 14 days! Just awaiting a call from them to sort exact delivery date :happydance:


----------



## xSamanthax

daddy2b said:


> Mammas and Papas say the furniture within 14 days! Just awaiting a call from them to sort exact delivery date :happydance:

:happydance: Can't wait to see it


----------



## girlygirl:)

It looks really lovely, you've inspired me to have a yellow nursery! :) xxx


----------



## weeli_excited

cant wait to c it finished xx


----------



## lou100

Our nursery is Jungle Chums tool...I fell in love with it when i saw it before xmas... our walls are also yellow & we have the lightswitch stickers!!! 
Its nice to see someone else have the same passion for the chums!!

It looks great by the way..You have a nice big room :)


----------



## daddy2b

Story so far:

Spoiler
Floorplan
https://i54.tinypic.com/27yo47m.jpg

Picture of the house from the back garden
https://i56.tinypic.com/sy7edv.jpg

I painted variations of yellow on the wall. Wife went for Lemon Pie (far left)
https://i53.tinypic.com/308jqtc.jpg

View to back garden. The room is a bit of a dumping ground at the mo. 
https://i54.tinypic.com/2wdvqjc.jpg

Painting begins!
https://i51.tinypic.com/dnozkn.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/2ykny83.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2ij6n7k.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/30dcc9s.jpg

Found this wonderful sticker for the light switch! And we've also bought the Jungle Chums Moses Basket! 
https://i55.tinypic.com/9qjymv.jpg

The lightswitch is awesome! 

https://i55.tinypic.com/24fad91.jpg
*
FURNITURE BUILT! COT MOBILE SORTED!*

Mamms & Pappas finally deliver the furniture!
https://i53.tinypic.com/331da55.jpg

Building the furniture took the best part of an evening!
https://i56.tinypic.com/eoxzk.jpg

The chest of draws were the hardest!
https://i54.tinypic.com/20fbjd.jpg

By night time it was complete!
https://i55.tinypic.com/30jjuoo.jpg

The cot starts to take shape!
https://i56.tinypic.com/fygw38.jpg

The nursery looks so mush nicer!
https://i55.tinypic.com/2u44g2b.jpg

Next is to decorate the walls and buy toys! https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif

Keep looking! https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif


----------



## xSamanthax

Oh wow its so beautiful!!!! I wish we had a spare room for a nursery. You are doing such a fantastic job!! :thumbup:


----------



## daddy2b

xSamanthax said:


> Oh wow its so beautiful!!!! I wish we had a spare room for a nursery. You are doing such a fantastic job!! :thumbup:

Thanks! Although I think I need to sell a kidney, the amount it's costing! :haha:


----------



## Lea8198

Absolutely stunning! I love it!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love it!! You did great Daddy!


----------



## Emma 21

its very beautiful


----------



## TwilightAgain

Looks lovely. You've done a good job. Well done! :) Can't wait to see it all done up with pictures/photos/toys/whatever else! :)


----------



## daddy2b

Wondering which floor mat etc to buy! Oh and need a bouncer too :)


----------



## Nanaki

You have done a brilliant job of it and the Nursery looks so beautiful!!!


----------



## emzul

Are you available to hire?! lol my OH is RUBBISH at anything DIY, I asked him to help me put some shelves up in my old house and his reply? "I work in an office, I have fair hands"!!!!
Everything in our apartment that is ours and needed assembly (bookcase, coffee table and fish tank) were ALL made by me! 
Ahh your Wife has v good taste, we are thinking of a jungle theme too! Although mainly because my totally over-excited Mother has bought 6 giant stuffed animals (all jungle animals!) which are totally going to be the focal point of the nursery now!


----------



## emzul

That exactly how I want mine to look!!! Your wife is very lucky, you have done a fab job! Your baby will love it!


----------



## SammieGrace

what a beautiful nursery for your baby! Once we move I hope that we can put together a pretty baby room like yours!


----------



## FirstBean

Love it. You have a very lucky wife and baby.


----------



## lucy_x

Wow thats gorgeous! you have a very lucky baby there :flower:


----------



## R&G2007

Well done you, the room looks great:thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

it looks great! :) well done! x


----------



## daddy2b

Thanks! We have our 20 week scan tomorrow so really nervous! 

Hope all goes well :laugh2:

I want the baby NOW! :ninja:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck!! Keep us posted. :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

*Goodluck today, keep us posted* :flower:


----------



## Swift

Wow thats lovely :)


----------



## emzul

daddy2b said:


> Thanks! We have our 20 week scan tomorrow so really nervous!
> 
> Hope all goes well :laugh2:
> 
> I want the baby NOW! :ninja:

Oooh how did the scan go? Did you find out the sex or are you keeping it as a suprise?? :wohoo:


----------



## Berniep

The nursery is lovely and u did it in such good time you'll be sat twiddling ur thumbs for the 2nd half of the pregnancy now lol, well done ur wife must be so proud. How did the scan go? x


----------



## FirstBean

Hope the scan went well.


----------



## daddy2b

*We went to the 20 week scan today and we found out the sex! *

We are team....


Spoiler
:blue:

:ninja:

We are in :cloud9:

We were so NERVOUS all weekend. But now we're :happydance::happydance:

Everything was fine in the scan and we're so fortunate and grateful for this. :laugh2:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Daddy!! I bet your over the moon. So happy for you and your wife. I am glad the scan was great. :)


----------



## Dinah

Congratulations what wonderful news and glad all went well :)


----------



## Mother of 4

Your nursery looks beautiful and congrats on team blue :)


----------



## xSamanthax

Congratulations!!!!! Thats fantastic news


----------



## MissRoxie

Congratulations!


----------



## Mummyplus3

Congrats! lush nursery too!


----------



## emzul

Congrats! I cannot wait to find out what we are having.... only 5 weeks to wait :(


----------



## daddy2b

emzul said:


> Congrats! I cannot wait to find out what we are having.... only 5 weeks to wait :(

It'll pass by really quickly! :ninja:


----------



## emzul

Yeah I guess.... but want to know NOW lol 

Congrats on Team Blue, me and OH have a bet on, I reckon its a blue, he thinks Pink!


----------



## raisin

Congrats! And great looking nursery! :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Congratulations, So pleased for you. The nursery is beautiful by the way. XXX


----------



## daddy2b

chickenchaser said:


> Congratulations, So pleased for you. The nursery is beautiful by the way. XXX

Thank you. Don't give up the dream :flower:


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations on Team Blue.


----------



## BrEeZeY

ive been watching your nursery progress as u post pics nd it looks soooo adorable!!! 

&&congrats on a baby boy C: so exciting!!!


----------



## Swift

Congrats on your little boy :)


----------



## alparen

aww congrats on your little man!!! Your room is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DMG83

Congratulations!! Your posts have brightened up my day!! The nursery is gorgeous - DH is a dab hand at DIY - I'm going to point him in bnb's direction to do a similar nursery diary when we start ours, he'll LOVE it lol


----------



## Nanaki

Congrats for team blue!! Keep it up Daddy2b! :) :)


----------



## kanga

congrats on :blue: !!!!!!1 xxxxx


----------



## daddy2b

*TOYS & STUFF NOW BOUGHT* :happydance:

Story so far:

Spoiler
Floorplan
https://i54.tinypic.com/27yo47m.jpg

Picture of the house from the back garden
https://i56.tinypic.com/sy7edv.jpg

I painted variations of yellow on the wall. Wife went for Lemon Pie (far left)
https://i53.tinypic.com/308jqtc.jpg

View to back garden. The room is a bit of a dumping ground at the mo. 
https://i54.tinypic.com/2wdvqjc.jpg

Painting begins!
https://i51.tinypic.com/dnozkn.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/2ykny83.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2ij6n7k.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/30dcc9s.jpg

Found this wonderful sticker for the light switch! And we've also bought the Jungle Chums Moses Basket! 
https://i55.tinypic.com/9qjymv.jpg

The lightswitch is awesome! 

https://i55.tinypic.com/24fad91.jpg

Mamms & Pappas finally deliver the furniture!
https://i53.tinypic.com/331da55.jpg

Building the furniture took the best part of an evening!
https://i56.tinypic.com/eoxzk.jpg

The chest of draws were the hardest!
https://i53.tinypic.com/nec6f6.jpg

By night time it was complete!
https://i55.tinypic.com/30jjuoo.jpg

The cot starts to take shape!
https://i56.tinypic.com/fygw38.jpg

The nursery looks so mush nicer!
https://i55.tinypic.com/2u44g2b.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/fjkxky.jpg

Decided to go for the Fisher Price Precious Planet Play Mat
https://i56.tinypic.com/skvt00.jpg

Toys surround the cot :thumbup:
https://i52.tinypic.com/296j6er.jpg

The bouncer is also a Fisher Price Precious Planet
https://i52.tinypic.com/2chmkqp.jpg

More toys! This little beast is getting spoilt rotten! 
https://i53.tinypic.com/21eztxs.jpg

Next is a lovely framed picture which I'm going to design myself :laugh2:

:happydance:


----------



## Mummyplus3

Lovely Daddy to be! what a lucky littl boy you are having!


----------



## xSamanthax

Love it!!! i really love the colours too everything is so bright and happy!!! :D you have done a fantastic job :thumbup:


----------



## alparen

awwww those toys are awesome!! He's going to be one happy little man!!!


----------



## Lea8198

It's looking fantastic. You have done such a good job!


----------



## twinmummy06

what an awesome job you have done, the nursey looks great! your little boy is very lucky!!!


----------



## Weeplin

Gorgeous room and stuffs! Congrats on team blue too


----------



## daddy2b

Thinking we may pick up a nursing chair soon :D


----------



## leahsmummy443

wow, the nursery is absolutely gorgeous, you have done a smashing job, its making me cry seeing all the beautiful things in the room because i cant wait to do all this for my baby, only 5 weeks atm tho so bit early! :) bet you just cant wait to have ur gorgeous boy to complete the room :)
congrats and keep up the good work! x


----------



## daddy2b

leahsmummy443 said:


> wow, the nursery is absolutely gorgeous, you have done a smashing job, its making me cry seeing all the beautiful things in the room because i cant wait to do all this for my baby, only 5 weeks atm tho so bit early! :) bet you just cant wait to have ur gorgeous boy to complete the room :)
> congrats and keep up the good work! x

I remember when we were an apple seed! Time has flown and now we're feeling kicks :happydance: Good luck to you in 1st tri.


----------



## Lauki

You are doing such an amazing job! I love all the bright colors and the room just seems to shout: Happiness!!!
You're being such an amazing dad already it's wonderful to see :).
You should be an inspiritation to all the other daddy's to be out there!!


----------



## TwilightAgain

The nursery looks AMAZING! You're done a wonderful job. A lucky little man you got :flower:


----------



## daddy2b

Lauki said:


> You are doing such an amazing job! I love all the bright colors and the room just seems to shout: Happiness!!!
> You're being such an amazing dad already it's wonderful to see :).
> You should be an inspiritation to all the other daddy's to be out there!!

:blush:


----------



## daddy2b

*CUSTOM PICTURES HUNG UP!* :happydance:

Sorry it's been a while since my last update! 

Story so far:

Spoiler
Floorplan
https://i54.tinypic.com/27yo47m.jpg

Picture of the house from the back garden
https://i56.tinypic.com/sy7edv.jpg

I painted variations of yellow on the wall. Wife went for Lemon Pie (far left)
https://i53.tinypic.com/308jqtc.jpg

View to back garden. The room is a bit of a dumping ground at the mo. 
https://i54.tinypic.com/2wdvqjc.jpg

Painting begins!
https://i51.tinypic.com/dnozkn.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/2ykny83.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2ij6n7k.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/30dcc9s.jpg

Found this wonderful sticker for the light switch! And we've also bought the Jungle Chums Moses Basket! 
https://i55.tinypic.com/9qjymv.jpg

The lightswitch is awesome! 

https://i55.tinypic.com/24fad91.jpg

Mamms & Pappas finally deliver the furniture!
https://i53.tinypic.com/331da55.jpg

Building the furniture took the best part of an evening!
https://i56.tinypic.com/eoxzk.jpg

The chest of draws were the hardest!
https://i53.tinypic.com/nec6f6.jpg

By night time it was complete!
https://i55.tinypic.com/30jjuoo.jpg

The cot starts to take shape!
https://i56.tinypic.com/fygw38.jpg

The nursery looks so mush nicer!
https://i55.tinypic.com/2u44g2b.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/fjkxky.jpg

Decided to go for the Fisher Price Precious Planet Play Mat
https://i56.tinypic.com/skvt00.jpg

Toys surround the cot :thumbup:
https://i52.tinypic.com/296j6er.jpg

The bouncer is also a Fisher Price Precious Planet
https://i52.tinypic.com/2chmkqp.jpg

More toys! This little beast is getting spoilt rotten! 
https://i53.tinypic.com/21eztxs.jpg

The picture I designed and mounted on a custom frame. 
https://i52.tinypic.com/10wk3tf.jpg

It's the main picture above the cot and the first thing you see when you walk in the room :)
https://i54.tinypic.com/29ux3cm.jpg

Another picture I did for the corner of the room above the baby changer. I call my wife "Mayo". This is a printed baby suit, mounted and framed. :happydance:
https://i51.tinypic.com/efhqgx.jpg

A hanging toy tidy/basket.
https://i52.tinypic.com/15ib2ao.jpg

Next I put together a mothering/rocking chair!

Keep posted!


----------



## 1stTimeMumm

Awwh it looks amazing.. I wish we had the space for a nursery but shes going to have to put up with sharing with mummy & daddy till we get our own place :(..

Well done with your little project it really does look FAB xx


----------



## daddy2b

1stTimeMumm said:


> Awwh it looks amazing.. I wish we had the space for a nursery but shes going to have to put up with sharing with mummy & daddy till we get our own place :(..
> 
> Well done with your little project it really does look FAB xx

Thanks! It took us ages, years and years and saving up to finally get a place like this however we have lived in absolute stinkers of flats in the past! We're so lucky. I hope one day you find our dream home :flower:


----------



## alparen

It looks fab!! xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

It's looking fantastic!! You have done such a great job! :thumbup: 

I missed having a nursery for Ellie as we were living with my parents and shared a room and by the time we got a house she was too old :dohh: so we just did her a big girl room. This baby isn't going to have a nursery either :( he/she will have to share with me and Daddy :(


----------



## daddy2b

Think I'll get this.... :happydance:

In the right colour of course :wacko:

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/images/products/poang-rocking-chair-black-birch-veneer__0093931_PE231540_S4.JPG


----------



## alparen

oooo thats fab! Very modern and chic! love!


----------



## Bumpalump

You've done a great job, it looks lovely! Our Lo is 6 months old and his nursery isn't at the same stage as yours! Keep up the good work :)


----------



## amitootold

Looks fab!!! May sneak some of the ideas into ours :0 we are going to start when we have had the first scan I think. Anything else seems like tempting fate. Thats one lucky baby!


----------



## daddy2b

amitootold said:


> Looks fab!!! May sneak some of the ideas into ours :0 we are going to start when we have had the first scan I think. Anything else seems like tempting fate. Thats one lucky baby!

We did the same. After the all clear on the 12 week scan, we went out and bought all the furniture!

Good luck on your scan. I hope it goes well :flower:


----------



## daddy2b

*SHELVES UP, NAPPY STACKER UP, ROCKING CHAIR BOUGHT!*

Story so far:

Spoiler
Floorplan
https://i54.tinypic.com/27yo47m.jpg

Picture of the house from the back garden
https://i56.tinypic.com/sy7edv.jpg

I painted variations of yellow on the wall. Wife went for Lemon Pie (far left)
https://i53.tinypic.com/308jqtc.jpg

View to back garden. The room is a bit of a dumping ground at the mo. 
https://i54.tinypic.com/2wdvqjc.jpg

Painting begins!
https://i51.tinypic.com/dnozkn.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/2ykny83.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2ij6n7k.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/30dcc9s.jpg

Found this wonderful sticker for the light switch! And we've also bought the Jungle Chums Moses Basket! 
https://i55.tinypic.com/9qjymv.jpg

The lightswitch is awesome! 

https://i55.tinypic.com/24fad91.jpg

Mamms & Pappas finally deliver the furniture!
https://i53.tinypic.com/331da55.jpg

Building the furniture took the best part of an evening!
https://i56.tinypic.com/eoxzk.jpg

The chest of draws were the hardest!
https://i53.tinypic.com/nec6f6.jpg

By night time it was complete!
https://i55.tinypic.com/30jjuoo.jpg

The cot starts to take shape!
https://i56.tinypic.com/fygw38.jpg

The nursery looks so mush nicer!
https://i55.tinypic.com/2u44g2b.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/fjkxky.jpg

Decided to go for the Fisher Price Precious Planet Play Mat
https://i56.tinypic.com/skvt00.jpg

Toys surround the cot :thumbup:
https://i52.tinypic.com/296j6er.jpg

The bouncer is also a Fisher Price Precious Planet
https://i52.tinypic.com/2chmkqp.jpg

More toys! This little beast is getting spoilt rotten! 
https://i53.tinypic.com/21eztxs.jpg

The picture I designed and mounted on a custom frame. 
https://i52.tinypic.com/10wk3tf.jpg

It's the main picture above the cot and the first thing you see when you walk in the room :)
https://i54.tinypic.com/29ux3cm.jpg

Another picture I did for the corner of the room above the baby changer. I call my wife "Mayo". This is a printed baby suit, mounted and framed. :happydance:
https://i51.tinypic.com/efhqgx.jpg

A hanging toy tidy/basket.
https://i52.tinypic.com/15ib2ao.jpg

I went for the "floating shelves"! The little midget is sooooo spoilt!
https://i55.tinypic.com/5eeryx.jpg

The new rocking chair. It was from Ikea and I got it with a foot stool too. 
https://i51.tinypic.com/2vkerlg.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/287g8cp.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/2zexyqv.jpg

I got a Giraffe nappy stacker :)
https://i56.tinypic.com/4ihhcl.jpg

Well, I'm nearly done now! It's been a long journey and well worth it. It's cost a lot of money and virtually ALL our wages have gone on the little baby. We just want him here safe and sound now. 

I just have to do bits and pieces now but I'm pretty much there :happydance:


----------



## alparen

Awww you did an amazing job. Your little man is going to love it. Xxxxxxx. :hugs:


----------



## Kiki09

That is a gorgeous nursery, he is one lucky little boy :)


----------



## welshwarriors

Fantastic job...looks brill


----------



## xSamanthax

It is so fantastic! I really do love it :cloud9: You have one lucky little boy!


----------



## Lea8198

Absolutely beautiful! Great job done. Your little man is so so lucky x


----------



## hunniechunks

What a gorgeous nursery!!! Love the artwork on the wall, i want it lol!! 

x


----------



## raisin

Looks Fab! Thomas will love it I'm sure! :baby:


----------



## daddy2b

hunniechunks said:


> What a gorgeous nursery!!! Love the artwork on the wall, i want it lol!!
> 
> x

Thanks! I do a bit of design work as a hobby so created this and put it in a frame.


----------



## hunniechunks

daddy2b said:


> hunniechunks said:
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous nursery!!! Love the artwork on the wall, i want it lol!!
> 
> x
> 
> Thanks! I do a bit of design work as a hobby so created this and put it in a frame.Click to expand...

Well if you decide to start selling them instead of just as a hobby i'll be first in line :thumbup:


----------



## Rachyroux

Just wanted to say fair play to you. You've done a fantastic job! And I bet you're proud of the work you've done :) xx


----------



## x_ellen

wow looks amazing, your babys very lucky! :flower:


----------



## TwilightAgain

You've done a fantastic job! It looks awesome :D


----------



## FirstBean

It looks amazing well done you.


----------



## Emmy1987

Wow that is a gorgeous nursery - well done!!

Where did you get the toy hanger thing? I like the little orange basket bit at the bottom! :thumbup:

I think I'm going to move in :rofl: it looks so cosy and nice in there!!


----------



## daddy2b

Emmy1987 said:


> Wow that is a gorgeous nursery - well done!!
> 
> Where did you get the toy hanger thing? I like the little orange basket bit at the bottom! :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'm going to move in :rofl: it looks so cosy and nice in there!!

I got it in Ikea! It was only £3!

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50163259


----------



## HollieQ

love it love it love it! I'm soooooo jealous! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

wow lucky baby its amazing


----------



## leahsbabybump

divine love it lucky baby xx


----------



## daddy2b

MY BABY HAS ARRIVED!

The wife told me on Firday at 11:30am her waters had broke. We called Triage. They told us to wait an hour. 

At 12:30 we were asked to come to hospital. Got there at 1pm. 

1:30pm and wife is 4cm's dialted!
*
3:29pm my son Thomas Walter was born! *

WILL DO A FULL UPDATE LATER BUT HE AND MOM ARE BOTH DOING BRILLIANTLY!

I'M SO HAPPY!


----------



## EmmyReece

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## sweetm

Congratulations to you and yours! I just saw the photos of the baby's room and it is absolutely fabulous! Your son is so lucky to have a dad like you!


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats!!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

yay Congratulations!!! and what a quick labour!!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## x_ellen

congrats! :) xx


----------



## booboomagoo

Congrats! Glad to hear mom and baby are fine, and I am sure little dude will be home enjoying his nursery in no time. Good thing you got it done early :)


----------



## Wolfie

Congratulations!


----------



## PJ32

congratulations, hope mum and baby are doing well, must have been quite a surprise xx


----------



## missmayhem

major congrats you now are Daddy not Daddy2b


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## alparen

Omg!!! Congratulations!!!! :wohoo: Ahhh I can't wait to see pictures! He was just so excited to see his beautiful nursery :D


----------



## DMG83

congratulations!


----------



## Leanne09

Congratulations! bet ur glad u did the room ready nice n early x


----------



## MissRoxie

Congratulations!!


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats


----------



## AP

Congratulations!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats!! :flow:


----------



## mum2b2009

congrats :happydance:


----------



## KRB87

Congratulations x


----------



## Nanaki

Congratulations for being daddy! :) Lucky you had his nursery done early! :) X


----------



## Lyvid

Congratulations! The nursery looks just wonderful!


----------



## Belle25

Aww your have a lovely house and nursery!
xx


----------



## alparen

*coughs* Pics *coughs* lolol. Hope all is well with you mom and baby!!! :D


----------



## Weeplin

Congratulations!


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

alparen said:


> *coughs* Pics *coughs* lolol. Hope all is well with you mom and baby!!! :D

I totally agree, we need pics!!!!!!! :haha: Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## milf2be

congrats, hope all is well, update us soon! x


----------



## daddy2b

Here is a quick picture of the little terror!

After 8 days in hospital we are finally out! 

Will do a full update very soon!

https://i54.tinypic.com/13z0uio.jpg


----------



## Jemma_x

Hes gorgeous, congratulations x


----------



## sweetm

He is absolutely precious! Congrats!


----------



## Lisa1981

wow he's super cute. Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## MadamRose

Hes gorgeous, congrats to you and your wife


----------



## Lianne1986

he is beautiful. congratulations :)


----------



## AP

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## R&G2007

OMG, he is too cute, it looks like he is pretending to be asleep and smiling


----------



## chickenchaser

He is beautiful. So pleased all is well. XXX


----------



## SammieGrace

congrats on your lovely little boy!!


----------



## Fruitymeli

aww ! congrats !


----------



## chobette

Very gorgeous boy! Congrats!!


----------



## bathbabe

Aww he lovely


----------



## alparen

Omg what a handsome little man!!! Congrats! Xxx


----------



## missmayhem

he is totally adorable, glad he's doing well


----------



## twinmummy06

awwwwww he is just adorable! congrats to you and your mrs!


----------



## PJ32

He's wonderful, looks like hes dreaming of something nice xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

www cute :flower:


----------



## Weeplin

Aww he's lovely. Congratulations to you both :D


----------



## TwilightAgain

He's perfect, you must be one proud Daddy. Huge congrats to you and your wife :flow:


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww he is gorgeous, congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## x_ellen

congratulations, he's absolutely adorable! :flow:


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations to you and your wife he is lovely.


----------



## Katiie

Aww looks like he's smiling!! Soo cute!!! Congratulations x


----------



## BrEeZeY

o he is so beautiful! absolutely perfect! congrats!!!


----------



## keeks1987

He's gorgeous


----------



## Leanne09

he is sooo cute! congratulations to u both xx


----------



## Floralaura

Gorgeous nursery and even more gorgeous LO, he is super cute!
(Also is Mrs Daddy2b 'Raisin'..I noticed the LO in her avatar and then noticed you LO looks the same lol)..x


----------



## daddy2b

Floralaura said:


> Gorgeous nursery and even more gorgeous LO, he is super cute!
> (Also is Mrs Daddy2b 'Raisin'..I noticed the LO in her avatar and then noticed you LO looks the same lol)..x

Thanks! :flower:

Mrs Daddy2b is indeed Raisin :happydance:


----------



## krismarie621

What a gorgeous and cheerful nursery! I absolutely love it. And your LO is so adorable and looks so peaceful/content. Congratulations!


----------



## Ginaerhol

gorgeous congrats xx


----------



## Lea8198

Yay congratulations to you both! I am so jealous.....I am still plodding on over here :D

I hope all is well.


----------



## creatingpeace

Amazing nursery, you are such a great involved partner and about to be the best Dad!!!!!!


----------



## Nanaki

hes beautiful and congratulations! xxx


----------



## alparen

Hope everything is going well!


----------



## Fynn

Congrats on yr little man. He's adorable! And tt's a lovely nursery..ohh he's a lucky fellow!


----------



## daddy2b

Little one is nearly 7 months old now and he's thriving! He's also loving his nursery! He's such a happy little baby!

Just thought I'd update.... :thumbup:

(For those who don't know, I logged the progress of my nursery on B&B but then the little man showed up 5 weeks early!)

https://i42.tinypic.com/spyx37.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/11r6few.jpg

:happydance:

My little prince 

:cry:


----------



## Emmy1987

Awww!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

He's precious!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## twinmummy06

He's just gorgeous! Thanks for the update!


----------

